# Bend vibrato vs slide vibrato



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 29, 2017)

Which do you prefer and why? These may not be the correct terms, but what I mean by bend vibrato is wiggling the string up and down to produce a vibrato, which is how most people achieve this effect. Slide vibrato is a quick slide up and down multiple times, which is the kind that George Lynch mostly uses. Also, if there are more correct or common terms for these types of vibrato, feel free to let me know.


----------



## JohnnyZ (Aug 8, 2017)

It depends, to be honest.. I like the wild George Lynch vibrato, but I never worked on it, that's why I can't get it to sounds right and feels natural for me. Most of the time I use a "classical Guitar" (left to right) Vibrato. Of course, when I'm string bending, I'll use the "normal bend-vibrator".


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 8, 2017)

I also use the more classical guitar style of vibrato. I basically fret the note, pluck it and then wiggle the note slightly left/right to get the effect. It's also how violinists and guys like yngwie, eric johnson and some others do it. Never paid too much attention to george lynch's way of doing it so I'll have to see if it's substantially different.


----------



## Lindmann (Aug 8, 2017)

There might be option #3: Finger pressure vibrato.
Altering the pitch by pulsing the pressure of the fretting finger. Especially with jumbo frets. 
But I don't know if that is a thing. Nerver heard of anybody using it.


----------



## questin (Aug 8, 2017)

I believe Vai uses vibrato where he's moving his fretting finger in a circular motion... Up/down and left/right at the same time. Seems like not a lot of people do this... but it's another option.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 8, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I also use the more classical guitar style of vibrato. I basically fret the note, pluck it and then wiggle the note slightly left/right to get the effect. It's also how violinists and guys like yngwie, eric johnson and some others do it. Never paid too much attention to george lynch's way of doing it so I'll have to see if it's substantially different.


George does normal vibrato as well, but he also does this weird thing where he'll slide up and down like 5 or so times really fast. It seems like it's one fret for shallow vibrato and two frets for wider vibrato.


----------



## Element0s (Aug 8, 2017)

I prefer the bend vibrato (using the wrist) cos I like that really rich and wide vibrato sound that Uli, Malmsteen and Michael Romeo use.

The classical style of vibrato is cool because you can adjust the pitch either up/down from the fretted note, whereas the standard bend vibrato only goes above the fretted note. When Vai does his circular motion he's using _both_ the classical vibrato (and and forth) AND the bending style vibrato at once for extra juice.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 8, 2017)

Lindmann said:


> There might be option #3: Finger pressure vibrato.
> Altering the pitch by pulsing the pressure of the fretting finger. Especially with jumbo frets.
> But I don't know if that is a thing. Nerver heard of anybody using it.


Chris Poland mentions this somewhere, there are a few lengthy interviews on youtube so it's probably one of those but I don't remember which.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 8, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> George does normal vibrato as well, but he also does this weird thing where he'll slide up and down like 5 or so times really fast. It seems like it's one fret for shallow vibrato and two frets for wider vibrato.



At that point it seems more like executing a trill using a sliding technique than a vibrato.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 8, 2017)

tedtan said:


> At that point it seems more like executing a trill using a sliding technique than a vibrato.


He does it for wider, fast vibrato.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 8, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He does it for wider, fast vibrato.



I understand what you're saying, but shifting from one note directly into the next is not vibrato, it's a trill. A vibrato will be a smooth increase/decrease in pitch including all the "in between" pitches.

I would classify the technique you describe as an unusual way to play a trill (e.g., sliding back and forth between the notes rather than hammering/pulling off between them). But it is not surprising that George Lynch does this, as he is quite fond of sliding.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 8, 2017)

tedtan said:


> I understand what you're saying, but shifting from one note directly into the next is not vibrato, it's a trill. A vibrato will be a smooth increase/decrease in pitch including all the "in between" pitches.
> 
> I would classify the technique you describe as an unusual way to play a trill (e.g., sliding back and forth between the notes rather than hammering/pulling off between them). But it is not surprising that George Lynch does this, as he is quite fond of sliding.


Okay, cool.


----------



## Drew (Aug 9, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I also use the more classical guitar style of vibrato. I basically fret the note, pluck it and then wiggle the note slightly left/right to get the effect. It's also how violinists and guys like yngwie, eric johnson and some others do it. Never paid too much attention to george lynch's way of doing it so I'll have to see if it's substantially different.


The thing with Yngwie, of course, is on a heavily scalloped board, that sort of vibrato will be WAY more pronounced than it would on a neck with even just jumbo frets. 

Also, the times I've seen Lynch play, he's had his bar palmed a fair amount of the time and used that for pitch accents and vibratos - it's a big part of the "slurred" quality I've always loved about his playing, I think.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 11, 2017)

Another Classical Vibrato user. I also tend to use more than one finger on the string when I can. It has more of a noticeable affect with nylon strings, but the extra finger friction helps even on steel strings.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

Two completely different techniques.

There's also many different forms of actual vibrato. Speed, trajectory, width, timing of vibrato (at top, on the way up or down, in place, multiple strings, muscles used, one finger only vs grip, etc) Greg Koch has a great lesson about this.

Here's a few of the best ever... and you'll see where everyone from EVH, Lynch, Zakk Wylde to Brad Paisely all get their techniques from.

Roy Buchanan (back and forth, crazy steps, one of the best ever)
Albert King (1st finger)
BB King and Peter Green (Bend then slow/wide)
Eric Clapton (1 finger only, no thumb on neck)
Django (fast and usually unbent)
Danny Kirwan (fast up like Django and Lonnie Johnson)
SRV (similar to Clapton but more frantic)
Hendrix, Elmore James, and Curtis Mayfield (see vid)
Otis Rush (sweet)
Paul Kosoff (super fast)






^ the last is 8:42 of some of the very BEST guitar playing ever recorded, too bad the cameraman sucks...


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 11, 2017)

Bloody hell that Roy Buchanan clip is a lesson for sure.

lol just as I say this he goes for his pint and keeps playing


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

prlgmnr said:


> Bloody hell that Roy Buchanan clip is a lesson for sure.
> 
> lol just as I say this he goes for his pint and keeps playing



If Roy isn't the best guitarist ever, he is surely tied with whoever is! 

This lesson blew my mind... holy cats!


I'm a HUGE Danny Gatton guy, who was inspired by and friends with Roy:

^You should watch the WHOLE thing (the sax/piano player is just as talented btw), but 22:00 in is just awesome lol. And the real craziness is at 23:45.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm glad I just ordered a Tele...


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 11, 2017)

and I've already got beers and a towel so that's covered


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

prlgmnr said:


> I'm glad
> 
> So I just ordered a Tele...



Roy Buchanan = The Telemaster lol

Also... some other ridiculous tele players:


^ Check out Biff Parsons



^ Almost as good as Biff


^ Underrated as hell


^ This version isn't on Teles (Jerry usually played a Tele), but it's my fav! And you get to see Chet Atkins do sweep arpeggios in 1975. Hey, Waterboy!

So many more, but this is a great start!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 11, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Two completely different techniques.
> 
> There's also many different forms of actual vibrato. Speed, trajectory, width, timing of vibrato (at top, on the way up or down, in place, multiple strings, muscles used, one finger only vs grip, etc) Greg Koch has a great lesson about this.
> 
> Here's a few of the best ever... and you'll see where everyone from EVH, Lynch, Zakk Wylde to Brad Paisely all get their techniques from.


My favorite of all has to be Ace Frehley, who's got an awesome, slow and wide vibrato, though not always. He made it fit the tempo and feel of the song.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 11, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Roy Buchanan = The Telemaster lol
> 
> Also... some other ridiculous tele players:
> 
> ...


Enough with the country music already.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

Ace Frehley is so meh IMO compared to every other one of those other guitarists... including the country ones lol. Slightly above average pentatonic player, but nothing special. But a gifted performer who inspired many to pick up a guitar. Slash was another. Nothing new, nothing special, but dayum if he isn't one of the most iconic players of the 80s, and Appetite is a landmark album fo sho (*cough* Izzy *cough*).

And I forgot, this is SSO. More notes = better lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 11, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Ace Frehley is so meh IMO compared to every other one of those other guitarists... including the country ones lol. Slightly above average pentatonic player, but nothing special. But a gifted performer who inspired many to pick up a guitar.
> 
> And I forgot, this is SSO. More notes = better lol.


If you say so, but I don't agree at all. The missing link between Jimmy Page and EVH is Ace.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If you say so, but I don't agree at all. The missing link between Jimmy Page and EVH is Ace.



EVH inspired way more, had one of the (if not, THE) signature guitar tones of all time, was innovative with both gear and technique, etc. Ace Frehley mostly riffed super basic pentatonic licks, and sometimes not all that well, in a post-punk guitar-by-the-numbers band. Most guitarists playing for a year or two can nail a Kiss song. I don't want to go down this road, but... 90% of the professional guitarists out there can't rip one note as good as Otis Rush or Sam Maghett, especially most metal guitarists that just play fast, heavily distorted and effected, and with about as much feel as a leper. YMMV.

Also, Van Halen was around just as long as Kiss, they just weren't as famous until 4 years later (1978 vs 1974). No missing link. Hell, Johnny Winter was ten times the guitarist and musician than Ace could ever be, if you want someone in between to idolize lol.

edit: I take back some of what I said, this was some pretty great stuff for '77 by Ace:

^ He definitely saved his best playing for solos. The in-song solos are still cupcake by-the-numbers and pretty blah. But there's a lot going on here.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 11, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> EVH inspired way more, had one of the (if not, THE) signature guitar tones of all time, was innovative with both gear and technique, etc. Ace Frehley mostly riffed super basic pentatonic licks, and sometimes not all that well, in a post-punk guitar-by-the-numbers band. Most guitarists playing for a year or two can nail a Kiss song. I don't want to go down this road, but... 90% of the professional guitarists out there can't rip one note as good as Otis Rush or Sam Maghett, especially most metal guitarists that just play fast, heavily distorted and effected, and with about as much feel as a leper. YMMV.
> 
> Also, Van Halen was around just as long as Kiss, they just weren't as famous until 4 years later (1978 vs 1974). No missing link. Hell, Johnny Winter was ten times the guitarist and musician than Ace could ever be, if you want someone in between to idolize lol.
> 
> edit: I take back some of what I said, this was some pretty great stuff for '77 by Ace:



Post-punk in a band that is pre-punk. Uh, okay dude. And I'm not going to argue that the dude wasn't sloppy, because he certainly can be sloppy as fuck. And frankly, you couldn't pay me to listen to any of the shit you've shared thus far in this thread. No offense, but I'll pass on all of it. Other than BB King and SRV, which I'd maybe listen to once a year if that, the rest bore me to tears.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Post-punk in a band that is pre-punk. Uh, okay dude. And I'm not going to argue that the dude wasn't sloppy, because he certainly can be sloppy as fuck. And frankly, you couldn't pay me to listen to any of the shit you've shared thus far in this thread. No offense, but I'll pass on all of it. Other than BB King and SRV, which I'd maybe listen to once a year if that, the rest bore me to tears.



"shit" lololololol um ok. Are you like 14? Yes, Roy, Danny, Brad, Albert, are all shit music and shit guitarists bahaha. Country and blues suck too. 

And my apologies for wrongly calling them "post-punk". I admit I know shit about music (obviously). I grew up listening to kiss in the early 80's so when I typed post-punk at 4am I was reminiscing lololol... you clearly proved me wrong and win the internets today.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 11, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> "shit" lololololol um ok. Are you like 14? Yes, Roy, Danny, Brad, Albert, are all shit music and shit guitarists bahaha. Country and blues suck too.


Yes, I'm 14 because I found the music you've posted in this thread boring. Astute observation, Watson.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 11, 2017)

No you're 14 because you personally don't like or appreciate something, so you call it shit and boring lol. Whatevs, bruh. All good. 


You asked about vibrato and I tried to educate you as to different techniques of vibrato (lineage) and you referred to it as shit and boring. Which is fine by me... I can save a lot of time not coming back to this thread and sharing. Thanks!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 11, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> No you're 14 because you personally don't like or appreciate something, so you call it shit and boring lol. Whatevs, bruh. All good.
> 
> 
> You asked about vibrato and I tried to educate you as to different techniques of vibrato (lineage) and you referred to it as shit and boring. Which is fine by me... I can save a lot of time not coming back to this thread and sharing. Thanks!


Okay. I don't like country or blues; they don't entertain me all that much. Sue me. I do find it kinda funny how much a word like shit, which was used flippantly, has affected you so much though. I also don't care much for djent and death metal, because get this... it doesn't resonate with me at all. What a concept.


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2017)

Not to wade into this one, but I think you don't have to like or apppreciate country to realize how staggeringly good a guitarist like, say, Danny Gatton was. Holy shit that guy could play. I actually had a reputation back in college (which was a long time ago, I'm afraid) for occasionally taking a slide solo with a beer bottle during gigs, and I always felt a little guilty about that because it was something I had very consciously borrowed from Danny Gatton, but of course no one else on campus outside of a handful of other guitarists had any idea who that was.  

Another thing on vibrato, of course, is you don't have to choose just one - I tend towards a "blues" style vibrato, one finger, kind of shakking your wrist to bend it in and out of tune, etc. However, on occasion I'll definitely use a slow "classical" vibrato if I want something more controlled and even, or a bar vibrato if I want something more exaggerated. Long term goal is to get my "blues" style vibrato more controlled rhythmically, and get a more even, rhythmic bent note release-and-re-bend vibrato, and develop more conscious control of the speed, rather than just kind of subconsciously falling into whatever sort of groove.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 5, 2017)

Well guys are we discovering tastes are subjective? Chill down, hey. To each his own.

Back on topic: I usually use the "classical" horizontal vibrato for chords, and occasionally for single notes that should maintain a kind of "pitch composure", so to speak, for instance if I have other ringing notes going on at the same time in the background.
For anything else and 99% of the time in general, I'd go for "rock" aggressive "vertical" wrist vibrato as I really love the wide effect. I think Malmsteen has my favorite vibrato, even if I never enjoyed his music that much.


----------



## CerealKiller (Nov 5, 2017)

Check out Greg Howe's slidy vibrato thing as well.


----------



## ite89 (Nov 6, 2017)

I usually bend vibrato, but I'd love to learn how to execute a good slide vibrato. From what i understand it's quite similar to playing slide guitar. But i don't really know the mechanics very well, but i am trying to practice the technique more.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 6, 2017)

ite89 said:


> I usually bend vibrato, but I'd love to learn how to execute a good slide vibrato. From what i understand it's quite similar to playing slide guitar. But i don't really know the mechanics very well, but i am trying to practice the technique more.



Greg Koch had a lesson about it somewhere. Basically same approach as bending. Pick a note and a target note.

E.g. on B-string, 8 to 10 which is G to A.

So a typical bend approach (in Key of A) would be 7 on G-string, 5-(8) hammer-on on B-String, then slide up to 10, and back and forth 2 times = 8-10-8-10-8, then (8)-5 pull-off, and then 7 on G-string. Important - usually the slide is done at 2x the speed of the riff.

BTW for whatever reason I find the easiest strings for me to nail this on are the G and D strings. You can also experiment with 1-1/2 step vibrato slides (like 7th-10th frets). It's all about muscle memory. 

You'll find this technique is far more common in fusion and jazz (or modern metal shred like Polyphia, Exivious, Ed Garcia, etc), than blues and rock. Check out Tom Quayle as well, I think he also had a lesson about this.


----------

